# need help making coffin lid open/close



## to.serve.man (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi,

Im new to the site and really starting to get into the moving parts of halloween. I need some help setting up the mechanics of using a windshield wiper motor to make a coffin lid open and close aprroximately 10-12 inches maybe more!!

thanks :devil:


----------



## dstading (Aug 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! If you search for stuff like "opening coffin" I'm sure you'll find what you're looking for.


----------



## ScareRookie (Aug 1, 2008)

I have never used a wiper motor but I am pretty sure you have to have a AC\DC converter to make it work. I did a quick search and found a site that gives you some idea etc. 
http://makezine.com/2012/07/10/windshield-wiper-motor-mods/. Also search this site and you will more than likely find one. I have found that using an old Ice Cream Maker motor works very well for this. I made a monster in a box prop this year using one. You can check it out on Youtube to see how it works. Worked very well. Just search ScareRookie on Youtube. Hope this helps.


----------



## nativehaunt (Oct 2, 2013)

What kind of effect are you going for? Are you wanting the coffin lid to open quick to startle or are you wanting it to open and close slowly on a loop configuration.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I used a wiper motor and a custom circuit to do this coffin:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=11632&highlight=buried+alive

Let me know if you have some questions.

I just checked the thread and it looks like the videos got corrupted and won't play (at least on my machine). I'll try to get the links to Photobucket posted instead.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Otaku, you beat me to it!
I've used this circuit in a couple of props and it works great!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Let's try this:

http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i231/Otaku1031/Halloween%202010/Coffin2010.mp4


----------

